# Single garage tidy up



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

As with a a lot of people the garage ends up becoming a dumping ground for most things we accumulate but don't use often.

I have been meaning to start this little project for a while now and yesterday I decided it was time to bite the bullet and crack on.

I'm working on the garage when I have a spare couple of hours and with a relatively small budget. I'm not intending to ever work on the cars in the garage as being a new build its not very big, I just want a tidy area where I can spend a bit of time and keep everything organised.

Here are some before pictures.



















I won't be emptying the garage as I don't have anywhere to put everything so will be moving bits around and working around which is not ideal.

Started painting in one corner last night.
Here are some in progress pics after one coat.



















Paint was applied with a masonry brush. Not easy or quick work but I'm pretty happy with the finish for a first coat.

Progress might be slow but will update the thread where I can to show progress.


----------



## Losirob (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking good so far


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

look forward to seeing your progress mate.

Love a good garage build thread haha


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

good start there. :thumb:

Did you seal the walls first with a dilution of PVA to seal them? - makes painting soooo much easier.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> good start there. :thumb:
> 
> Did you seal the walls first with a dilution of PVA to seal them? - makes painting soooo much easier.


Didn't seal with PVA. Read so many conflicting posts about whether to use it or not that I decided against it in the end. I know I'll probably end up using more paint this way but I don't mind.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Did you water down the first coat?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

empsburna said:


> Did you water down the first coat?


Yes, was going for 50/50 but probably ended up more like 60/40 with more paint.


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

looks good, when your finished let me know..... I have another garage for you to practice on.....lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

May I suggest painting the floor as well, it will really finish off the overall look.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> May I suggest painting the floor as well, it will really finish off the overall look.


Have been looking at paints but also looking into heavy duty carpet tiles as it won't be used for a car.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

AdamC said:


> Yes, was going for 50/50 but probably ended up more like 60/40 with more paint.


Seems to have taken quite well.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Did a bit more work today. Still on the 1st coat but got way over half of the garage covered now.




























Pretty happy with the coverage so far. 
Hopefully going to attempt a 2nd coat tomorrow using a roller instead of the brush. 
Then it will be moving everything around again to get to the other wall.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Right so most of the painting is now done.





































Really happy with how it's coming together now.

Decided that I'm going with carpet tiles for the flooring. Gone with some really tough commercial grade carpet that should last. Car won't be going in the garage so not worried about it getting wet in there.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I use carpet tiles for the garage floor, much better than paint.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Interesting idea. Hadn't thought about carpet towels. 

I have a project car in my garage but it doesn't get wet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Those IKEA racking systems are great value. Use them in my spare room


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Cracking on with laying the floor tiles now. Gave the floor a good Hoover and wash down before starting and then laying the tiles using a heavy duty spray glue.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks really good i'm liking the carpet tiles idea top job !


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Garage looks great! Can't wait to move out me and finally have a garage to myself and not have to share it with my messy unorganised dad!

The basics of painting the walls white and the addition to some form of flooring improved a garage environment so much; the carpet tiles might I add a great idea, one think I always think people miss is to put some form of skirting around the garage for example taking the carpet tiles up the wall 5 inches or so..

Not to sound rude but how much was it for the carpet tiles?

Thanks and keep up the good work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

What ikea shelves are they?? Looking good btw!!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Vimpyro53 said:


> What ikea shelves are they?? Looking good btw!!


These ones were actually from Costco but Ikea do some nearly identical.

Edited with link: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S69829083/


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

legend139 said:


> Garage looks great! Can't wait to move out me and finally have a garage to myself and not have to share it with my messy unorganised dad!
> 
> The basics of painting the walls white and the addition to some form of flooring improved a garage environment so much; the carpet tiles might I add a great idea, one think I always think people miss is to put some form of skirting around the garage for example taking the carpet tiles up the wall 5 inches or so..
> 
> ...


These are actually Milliken commercial grade tiles which retail for nearly £10 per tile. I manages to find someone selling these locally for a lot less as hey were left overs from a large office project. Carpet tiles can be picked up for as little as £1.50 each.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

So got most of the flooring down now. Went to IKEA and picked up some cheapo furniture for extra storage.

Pretty happy with how the garage is looking now. Just need to sort out lighting and maybe a few more shelving units for the ever growing collection of detailing gear.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking good. 

Problem with more storage is you then acquire more stuff. I'm now taking the opposite view and bring to reduce the number of 'come in handy' items which I keep for ages and never use.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

One thing I find useful is putting some guide rails on the roof beams of the garage and sliding boxes up there out of the way, that's how I store all my light weight stuff as it looks a stack better than shelving and stuff all over the place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

legend139 said:


> one think I always think people miss is to put some form of skirting around the garage for example taking the carpet tiles up the wall 5 inches or so..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did this :thumb:


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Or even proper skirting boards yes  think it just finished off the join between the floor and the walls..

My dad tiled his garage many many moons ago as he does it for a living and takes the floor tiles up the walls 4-6 inches or so and looks great.. He's even done it in a few bathrooms and it's surprising how well it looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

I think you've just inspired me to tidy my garage. I love your detailing products shelving, mine seem to be in every corner of the garage and usually a 5 minute search to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

legend139 said:


> Or even proper skirting boards yes  think it just finished off the join between the floor and the walls..
> 
> My dad tiled his garage many many moons ago as he does it for a living and takes the floor tiles up the walls 4-6 inches or so and looks great.. He's even done it in a few bathrooms and it's surprising how well it looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skirting is something I was seriously considering but decided to spend the money elsewhere in the end. I may return to the idea in a couple of months, I quite like the idea of the pvc stuff for a quick simple finish.



Mowbs said:


> I think you've just inspired me to tidy my garage. I love your detailing products shelving, mine seem to be in every corner of the garage and usually a 5 minute search to find what I'm looking for.


I'm so glad I've took the time out to do it. Looks so much better now and generally is just a nicer place to be. You don't have to spend a fortune either, the bookcase with majority of my detailing chemicals on cost £21 from Ikea.


----------

